# Oh dear....not a good sound!!



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got back from our 2nd weekend away, in the brand new Sonic. ABS warning light came on, checked manual, safe to drive, then a couple of miles from home and sounds like something literally falling off the rear end! Got out, checked, could see nothing, smell of burning rubber, very slow drive home and high pitched screech when even turning slightly. Off to Fiat tomorrow. Supposedly going to France on Sat!!!!


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Not to worry, at least your still hear in the UK and covered by warranty, so will soon be sorted out.
Happy trails


----------

